# Help with misfire!



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

Car is misfiring. Idle is low and bounces from 100 to 350rpm constantly. Can maintain idle for 10+ min no problem but when accelerated wont Rev past 800 or 1000 rpm . Car smells kind of like sunburned gasoline smell after you try to Rev it. Doesn't Rev to 800 or 1000 rpm consistently. Seems very choked if you mash on gas. But if slowly applied gets up near 1000 Already changed cap and rotor plugs and wires and check fuel filter. Going to clean and check mass air flow sensor tomorrow first thing any advice please would help thanks!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool for possible fault codes that may be set which can help you to diagnose the problem.
Here are some things that you can check:

- Dirty or defective MAF
- Improper spark plug
- Insufficient cylinder compression
- Incorrect fuel pressure
- Dirty or leaking injectors
- Intake system vacuum leak
- Heated oxygen sensor 1 (front top)


----------



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

I will be looking I to all of these. Maybe thise could narrow it down.

Also the car keeps getting better and worse. Like when I'm there giving it gas where it tops out at 1000rpm. With the same steady amount of throttle it will drop in rpms and get all bouncy on the rpms ....still keeping same amount of throttle it will recover after a few seconds and get back up to 1000


----------



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

I did the self diagnostic and it showed me code 33 witch is all the things you said below actually. Wernt sure if the code readout was related to the issue since it was had the check engine light on for 1 year now. It turns off and on everybody and then


----------



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

Compression test was done by a shop


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

A code 33 indicates a problem with the O2 sensor. What were the actual compression readings that were done by the shop?


----------



## fufhubbin (Jun 8, 2015)

No idea he just told me it was getting good compression. I did try to unplug the o2 sensor and it ran the same so I think I might go pick one up. There were other possible things under code 33 It says probable cause for bad o2 sensor are : Wiring, H02S, intake/fuel system, injector.


When I get home I will try to check fuel pressure on the output of the fuel filter. Also When I turned the car on AC with fuel filter taken out it pumps gas out all over he ground so my fuel pump is working g to an extent
What tool or is the reader do I use to check the fuel pressure on the output of the fuel filter. I have the one that have the special piece that would go on one that has a rail but I don't think that would be compatible with the output spot on the filter


Thank you so much for ur assistance so far guy you have no idea


----------

